# SRAM Red



## JSummers (Nov 21, 2008)

What is going to be new for the Red in 2010?


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

Redesigned Gore Ride-On cables and housing. That's pretty much it.


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

JSummers said:


> What is going to be new for the Red in 2010?


Red will be lightening up the brake calipers and adding new cams for increased breaking power. They are also going to change the logo designs.


----------



## A-Hol (Dec 16, 2007)

*Pics?*



master2129 said:


> Red will be lightening up the brake calipers and adding new cams for increased breaking power. They are also going to change the logo designs.


Got any pics of new design?


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

master2129 said:


> Red will be lightening up the brake calipers and adding new cams for increased breaking power. They are also going to change the logo designs.


and please paint them black.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Red should come standard with Yokozuna cables. The improvement these cables offer is pretty dramatic. I was skeptical about CC's claims, but after getting those cables, I'm sold.


----------



## A-Hol (Dec 16, 2007)

FondriestFan said:


> Red should come standard with Yokozuna cables. The improvement these cables offer is pretty dramatic. I was skeptical about CC's claims, but after getting those cables, I'm sold.


Are Yokozuna cables really that good? This is the second time I've heard their praises.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

A-Hol said:


> Are Yokozuna cables really that good? This is the second time I've heard their praises.


I'm usually very skeptical about marketing BS. However, these cables are indeed that good.


----------



## A-Hol (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm game...need to replace my current ones. Thanks.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

pretty much sums up how I feel about Yokozuna cables and Red.


Starnut


----------



## babylou (Jul 13, 2008)

master2129 said:


> Red will be lightening up the brake calipers and adding new cams for increased breaking power. They are also going to change the logo designs.


Which cams? These aren't Zero Gravity brakes.


----------



## Magdaddy (Feb 23, 2007)

*Yokozuna vs power cordz?*

anyone had the oppourtunity to compare the performance of both? I first put Power Cordz on my mtb when it was built up in 06, for the mech disc brakes. The wheelset/tires, and Avid mechanicals were removed from the old bike. This time around I had Avid speed dial levers(Sram X9 instead of XT triggers), and the power cords. The braking performance was-is awesome. I realize the levers made a difference, but I swear by these cordz.

I wonder how they would perform in the road world? Anybody have any expereince with them on the road?

Thanks


----------



## rollin nolan (Jun 22, 2007)

Where are you getting your info about changes to Red for 2010? It sounds like everything here is in regard to the the new Force group. New logo, brake mods, etc.


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

*SRAM Red changes all the way through 2010.5*

I see that SRAM has a new anodized red bottom bracket for 2011. For 2010 newer generation Gore RideOn cables. 

My question is:
What changes has the SRAM Red group gone through since it was first introduced? What year was it introduced? 2006?

Has there been any changes with the shifters or rear derailleur? Cranks or front derailleur changes; wider front cage? Any mechanical updates?

Is there any way to identify what year a component was manufactured? I currently own a 2010 group that I bought brand new. I recently acquired a second Red group as new take-offs. As far as I can tell, physically, levers and rear derailleur are identical.

Looking to build up a frame in the future and want to put the most up-to-date Red components on it.

Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

In 2010 they started doing a non-ti front der... and I assume at a minimum for 2011, they'll drop OpenGlide for PowerGlide (no missing teeth). I wouldn't be surprised to see more... maybe at Interbike? If not, we won't see anything until 2011 TdF.


----------

